# A List Of Seedbanks To Buy From Or Not To Buy From With Ratings



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

hi. i found this awhile back and thought it could be useful to those who are buying beans for the first time or for those who are buying for their tenth time. CHECK THIS OUT www.seedbankupdate.com lots of info on seedbanks including those who rip people off.


----------



## Godmaster

thanks great site


----------



## Ogof

I would use the ratings from this forum.

If you decide to use the ratings from greenman's seedbankupdate.com

Make damn sure you check out the site first. I found almost 1/3 of the sites to be BOGUS. I e-mailed him and he said he looked at them and I was right. The new list was updated and the BOGUS sites are still there.

You be the judge. It's your money.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

Very good to know. thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. because of all the sites being closed along with some seed shops i thought i would bump this back up to the top. above you will find a list of seedbanks along with ratings of each one. you will also find a list of seedbanks who rip people off. so if you are buying beans i ask that you please check this out. *


----------



## macassa

I wish i would have read seedbankupdate.com before i sent in two payments to Dr.Chronic which ended up missing. Dr. Cronic is rated a two star.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

macassa said:
			
		

> I wish i would have read seedbankupdate.com before i sent in two payments to Dr.Chronic which ended up missing. Dr. Cronic is rated a two star.


*macassa. did you ever check and see if your money orders were cashed or not?*


----------



## MarPassion

Don't forget our little list of seedbanks rated by people over here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


----------



## macassa

I put a trace on the missing money orders to Dr. Cronic and i should know the results shortly.Its not the amount of money i lost but now i have nothing to grow until i can find another seed company that carried Greenhouse Seeds,Feminized.That is what i was so anxious to grow.I would have given Dr. Chronic regular business if this wouldn,t have happened.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

macassa said:
			
		

> I put a trace on the missing money orders to Dr. Cronic and i should know the results shortly.Its not the amount of money i lost but now i have nothing to grow until i can find another seed company that carried Greenhouse Seeds,Feminized.That is what i was so anxious to grow.I would have given Dr. Chronic regular business if this wouldn,t have happened.


whats macassa. I here ya on that one. If you are looking for feminized seeds you can get them at seedboutique.com. great prices. Look under female seeds 4 packs. They have white widow for like $25 and a bunch more. Check it out.


----------



## Mutt

MarPassion:

Heaven's stairway is gone. we may need to validate and get this one going again. Also people you can vote and leave comments on each seed supplier. That way WE can pitch in information oursleves. a true rating system.


----------



## toddypotseed

just gone to the site and felt like a kid in a candy store after dad gave me a couple of dollars


----------



## Dr Chronic

macassa said:
			
		

> I wish i would have read seedbankupdate.com before i sent in two payments to Dr.Chronic which ended up missing. Dr. Cronic is rated a two star.


 
macassa blames me personly for his missing money orders and threatend to spam every forum on the net with his story which to the part he has done .. 

we receive up to 200 money orders a week , sure some get stolen by the postal service and some may even get sent to the wrong address .. some even slip thru the net.. 

simply put a trace on your MO.. if it shows it was cashed in my account we will send the seeds no questions 

thank you 

Dr Chronic


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb

Dr Chronic said:
			
		

> Dr Chronic


 
PM sent....


----------



## Hick

Thanks for stopping by and stateing your case Drchronic. Hope it's all taken care of to everyones satisfaction.


----------



## Fiction

I wish I had seen this before ordering from bcbud...ordered last night. feelin ripped off already.


----------



## Mutt

Fiction said:
			
		

> I wish I had seen this before ordering from bcbud...ordered last night. feelin ripped off already.


 
Hang on man, be patient. it takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks to get an order. Let em have there chance. I have no experience with BCBUD but time will tell.


----------



## Fiction

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hang on man, be patient. it takes anywhere from 2-4 weeks to get an order. Let em have there chance. I have no experience with BCBUD but time will tell.


 I'll keep my fingers cross..will give an update n let u kno how it went.


----------



## eat_the_Roach

hello 
i have a q .. when you order seeds do you have them sent to another address or what?
 btw i live in the usa. the seeds i have been using is a strain i have developed over the last 8 years.. very fast veg growth and flowers are interesting.. some plants turn purple when done others turn a red/purple.. so far i have had 2 plants that ended up with red and purple!  and no odor while flowering! but during the veg stage they smell very strong!
 anywho i was wanting to breed another stain in to it..
 thanks 
     eat the roach


----------



## Fiction

eat_the_Roach said:
			
		

> hello
> i have a q .. when you order seeds do you have them sent to another address or what?
> btw i live in the usa. the seeds i have been using is a strain i have developed over the last 8 years.. very fast veg growth and flowers are interesting.. some plants turn purple when done others turn a red/purple.. so far i have had 2 plants that ended up with red and purple!  and no odor while flowering! but during the veg stage they smell very strong!
> anywho i was wanting to breed another stain in to it..
> thanks
> eat the roach


 take any measures necessary to protect yurself..if that means using a different address when ordering do it. better safe than sorry.


----------



## eat_the_Roach

thanks,

            i have been careful for a long time -- so dont want to goof it up now!


----------



## Smoking1

http://www.dutch-seeds.com/ 


Here is a site that for the last two years I have bought over 200.00 worth of seeds and recieved them all. There prices cant be beat by any other site that I have found and if a site claims to be cheaper you have to send your money and play the waiting game and may never recieve anything.
Try the Ice its one of my best growing plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> There prices cant be beat by any other site that I have found and if a site claims to be cheaper you have to send your money and play the waiting game and may never recieve anything.


The indoor strains are all nirvana seeds from the looks of it. www.drchronic.com has all those strains for ten bucks cheaper without the waiting game!


----------



## Smoking1

bombbudpuffa have you personally recieved seeds from that site? If so where do they ship from? Netherlands? Another question if you did order from them what was it and did the seeds all pop. From dutch site nine out of ten seeds in a pack would all pop and 70% were female. I'm always looking for a new seed site that is trustworthy. 
Thanks Guy

Smoking1


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> bombbudpuffa have you personally recieved seeds from that site? If so where do they ship from? Netherlands? Another question if you did order from them what was it and did the seeds all pop. From dutch site nine out of ten seeds in a pack would all pop and 70% were female. I'm always looking for a new seed site that is trustworthy.
> Thanks Guy
> 
> Smoking1


Yes, I have personally ordered from him. My 1st order took 3 days to get here with a %100 germ rate. Had four males. My second order took 9 or 10 days but I ordered over Christmas and New Years. I've ordered NV Papaya, NV White Widow, NV White Rhino, NV AK48, NV Blue Mystic, NV Afghani, NV Indoor Mix and Mandala Hashberry. All were cheaper than the site you mentioned. Not to mention, the doc answers (or has for me) all inquiries, emails or questions you send him, great customer service. I recently made an order on the 19(ak48, afghani, white rhino and hashberry), when I get it i'll post about it. From my experiences and IMO I wouldn't order from anyone else.:joint4:Btw, they ship from the UK...from what I understand, the safest place to recieve from.


----------



## Smoking1

Hindu kush & Ak-47 was what I bought and just like you said it was cheeper then the dutch site I've been buying from. I got two packs of seeds for the price of one pack. I just wanted to say thanks alot for the tip. I should have them in 7 days because I'm in the US

:headbang2: Thanks Again

Smoking1


----------



## Smoking1

I couldn't find the hashberry seeds, Must not be under Nirvana seeds If you could let me know what name there under that would be great. What would you recomend as being the most powerful seeds you recieved from them. I'm looking for the ultimate Bud that will knock me and my friends out. I heard the Jock horror seeds are pretty good but since you have bought so many I figure you should know whats the best......

Thanks again guy,

Smoking1


----------



## Old Bud

Looked at the seedbank rating and see that Doc Chronic only got two stars, that is bullshit as the Doc is normally considered about the best on the planet. Ordered several times from the doc and always got my seeds in less than a week (to eastern north america) and the shipping was very stealthy. Don't be afraid to use your Visa, Doc wipes his computer every month and the Brits don't worry too much about cannabis anyway. Some seeds, like Nirvana, are cheaper from the Doc than from the original seed company.
www.drchronic.com


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the hashberry seeds, Must not be under Nirvana seeds If you could let me know what name there under that would be great. What would you recomend as being the most powerful seeds you recieved from them. I'm looking for the ultimate Bud that will knock me and my friends out. I heard the Jock horror seeds are pretty good but since you have bought so many I figure you should know whats the best......
> 
> Thanks again guy,
> 
> Smoking1


Hashberry is a strain from Mandala, they're on the docs site. I really couldn't tellyou whats the best as I haven't even finished out a grow. I'm just stocking up for the future. Good luck man!:cool2:


----------



## Smoking1

I recieved my seeds in (EDIT) in 3 days to east coast. I started 6 seeds out of each and will take photo's all through-out my grow. My only problem with starting now is keeping temps up high while outside its like 10 degrees. Thanks again for the site info..........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> I recieved my seeds in (EDIT) in 3 days to east coast. I started 6 seeds out of each and will take photo's all through-out my grow. My only problem with starting now is keeping temps up high while outside its like 10 degrees. Thanks again for the site info..........


*Smoking1 you don't wanna give out stealth shipping info. That gives LEO an edge.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud

Opencountry said:
			
		

> My friend ordered from www.weedcity.com. He used a credit card, the statement came back saying weed world on it (lol). He did however receive the order in 7 days along with a free gift. So far ALL (Nirvana Bubblegum) seeds have sprouted 10 for 10!!!


Outstanding! Hey, are you going to start a Journal? Right from the seeds arriving! That would be cool to read.

I really want to know how this strain does from Nirvana. That's where I get all my seeds from. I feel like if I hop around from one seed place to another, it might increase my odds of getting my seeds busted.

Looks like you've already got some, but GOOD LUCK anyway!


----------



## Smoking1

Just wanted to share information on a great site and that I recieved everything in a short time. I dont understand whats wrong with that,
plz let me know because know you have me wondering who is Leo. 
But on the flip side 7 out of 12 beens popped this morning and will be going into the soil very shortly.
I started 6 hindu kush & 6 Ak47 yesterday.
I figure 3 months from today I should be sitting on some great Bud.....

Smoking1


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share information on a great site and that I recieved everything in a short time. I dont understand whats wrong with that,
> plz let me know because know you have me wondering who is Leo.
> But on the flip side 7 out of 12 beens popped this morning and will be going into the soil very shortly.
> I started 6 hindu kush & 6 Ak47 yesterday.
> I figure 3 months from today I should be sitting on some great Bud.....
> 
> Smoking1


LEO is Law Enfocement Officer and as a rule we don't discuss the stealth delivery method because anyone could read this. LEO probably searches these type forums for info just like that. Good luck on the grow!


----------



## DankCloset

if the cops had the resources and funds to track down every single person dont u think they'd be broke? not to mention without proof, there can be no prosecution, the awesome thing about the net is not anonymity, its the simple fact that its all hearsay.... fiction. anyone can fabricate stories, or even pictures. well doc, ur gonna catch some of my business, but iam lookin for a hard to find, super ice, i have seen it only for sale once, and am looking!!! anyone spots it from a trusted and reliable source, lemme know for sure!~!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> if the cops had the resources and funds to track down every single person dont u think they'd be broke?


I didn't say if we discussed stealth "they're gonna get us all"...just stated a fact...we don't discuss stealth methods for safety reasons.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN

I use Elite Genetic Bean Co... Greens(breeder) has some killer Lemon thai crosses and many many of motas strains as well as a plathoura?lol?sp?
of other strains, he is located in the U.s. and is a legal med. grower!
Never had an order go missing, he P.m.'s when sending IMO the best for anybody in the U.S. Why buy from overseas if you don't have to? Very reasonable prices for elite strains! Peace 55


----------



## gripandrip

are there any usa based seedbanks? has anyone successfully ordered and recieved from them?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I don't know about US based banks. That would be asking to be caught by leo. They could just pose as a grower and order and then just track it down and make a bust. Pretty sure seedbanks are all overseas where the laws are different.


----------



## cs11787

Would it be safe to have seeds sent to a postal office where you can rent a mailbox for 3 months? I asked them and they said in order to get one id have to fill out personal info. Other than that i dont have a clue what address i would send it to.


----------



## flipmode

just stumbled across this ones lots of strains and they deliver to us never tried them goin to order though they also take credit cards

http://www.marijuana-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminized-cannabis-seeds.asp?qry=Feminized


----------



## tcbud

ordered from BC Seeds yesterday, four emails for my address later, i am wondering if i am gonna get ripped, read the above list...after the order..oh well...wait and see, will put up a post if i get my seeds..but know now i paid way over what i could have paid elsewhere, shhhh dont tell the old man...


----------



## SpeesCees

*


			
				MarPassion said:
			
		


			Don't forget our little list of seedbanks rated by people over here
		
Click to expand...

* 
*I'm new here and on top of that list, so for that reason I didn't want to post the message that was posted by MarPassion.*
I also can't speak for others...but at least this list above here is fresh and up to date.
However.....with seedbanks it's like jimmy Cliff was singing !

*AND THEN THE HARDER THEY COME.....THE HARDER THEY FALL.... ONE AND ALL ! :fid: *

Time will show people their way.

SpeesCees
No Mercy Supply


----------



## tcbud

forgot to mention here, i was so excited i got the seeds i ordered, and have even planted twelve, six of the free seeds and six of the ones i bought.  all six of the ordered seeds have come up....two in less than two days, and one of the free ones came up, it had a hard time with getting out of the shell but is out now. bought some called Purps, and the free ones were mango....
good growing 
tcbud


----------



## SpeesCees

*Will there be an end at using cuttings?​*


- Female seed instead of cuttings; dream or (almost) reality? -
- Interview with Cees (mr. XX) from Highlife-magazine spring 2000 - 


*Last year you could read how Cees of No Mercy Supply was successful to produce 100% female seed. The technique had to be refined and adjusted to produce on a large scale, what would take about one year. Cees used techniques described in the seventies by the American Mel Frank.* It is strange that after twenty years still no 100 % female seed is available. An Amsterdam seed-company has brought it into the market a few years ago, but had to admit that it wasn&#8217;t 100% female seed. It is a pity, because there are many advantages on female seed. In this report we will put the advantages at line with the disadvantages and will again visit Cees to look if his production is in line yet.


In the seventies using seed was common by the handful of people growing cannabis. Smoking weed was not popular and was not done. If you bought some it was common that the biggest part consisted twigs and the buds were full of seeds. Everyone knew people that put the seeds into the ground with always the same result: firewood. But when the North American came with their Sinsemilia, it was an eye-opener to many Dutch. After a few years, the cutting, or then called &#8216;the clone&#8217; appeared. It was a great idea, because it spared a lot of time and success was certain. The prices in those days were the same as the prices for seed, but it was common to give you 10% more cuttings. That was to compensate the ones that wouldn&#8217;t grow.


*Cuttings* 
When the cuttings grow cheaper, you didn&#8217;t get 10% for free, but the advantages were still great, so it didn&#8217;t bother anyone. Now we are over a decade further and we have noticed that using cuttings do have some disadvantages. To begin with the supply. In the summertime it is almost impossible to buy good cuttings. This is because most of the suppliers of the cuttings are common family men that are having a holiday with their family. Their earned money has to be spend, and accuse them from otherwise. Once they are back in Holland, it will take some time until the production has reached its old level. Another problem is the varieties that are offered. It is almost for 100% commercial trash like Fairies and bad Skunk. Once blooming it turns out that there are four varieties, all with another flowering time. If a mother-plant is having an infection or is infected with root-rot, the diseases are also into the cuttings. The biggest disadvantage is the lack of interest of the cutting-farmers themselves. They want only one thing and that is producing a lot. Most of the times they begin with a cutting of someone else and they keep on gathering for years. This is at the expense of everything we want of a plant, think of potency, taste and crop. As said, the cutting-farmers only want to get rich quickly, so don&#8217;t count on them investing time and money, so they can grow new mother-plants. 

*Female seed, more advantages then disadvantages?*
The disadvantages of cuttings are the advantages of the seed. First the crop of a seedling is higher then of a cutting. They are much stronger and so they are less sensible for diseases and fungi. The assortment is very large and all the beautiful plants of the early days you can get seed of. It is a lot easier to drive with a package of seed in your pocket than with the backseat full of wet cuttings. The grow-shop only needs a little freezer to sell seed throughout the year. But the cutting did not push aside the seeds from the Dutch grower without any reason. This is for three reasons, the price, the mess with males and females and the speed. Cuttings you will put after a few days under twelve hours and with seedlings it will take longer. How real is it to think that the Dutch grower will take seed and when is it going to happen? Someone that can answer that is Cees and that is why we went to Kapelle where this eccentric manipulator of genes is living. 

Highlife: Cees, can you explain once more how you produce female seed? 
Cees: &#8220;you can start treating if you are sure that the plant you are going to spray on is 100% female. This is quite some work and I grow over one thousand of seeds that are all tested on the XX. I let these ones bloom and if this is to my satisfaction, I will spray on the upper part a solution of Gibberelic acid. It took me over ten years to find the right solution and dose. The only thing I want to share is that the solution per liter is in three figures behind the dot. *Gibberellic Acid is not a hormone, I want to stress this, because to my surprise I hear, even of big seed-farmers, that they think it is so. It influences hormone management and forces the XX hormones to change into Y, male ones. These male flowers will fertilize the plant, and because the plant itself is completely XX, you will get only female seed.&#8221; *

When will your seed be into the market and what will it cost? 
&#8220;We grew and tested over two thousand seeds and all plants kept female. The crop was higher than of the cuttings. If I say the crop was over 30% higher, I am very modest and people will experience themselves in a short time. The price is not much higher than the price of cuttings. My endeavor is to be quickly at the same price as the price of the cuttings. The first produce is harvested and will be into the market this summer.&#8221; 


Leaves the difference in time. Cuttings you can put into bloom after a few days&#8230; 
&#8220;With seed it is the same, only you have to grow them under a strip-light. You only need a small space and a temperature of 25C. Then you will let them grow for about two and a half week. I use twenty hours, but eighteen will also do. Then you put them into the garden for two weeks and let them bloom in twelve hours. So at the end the seedlings are one week longer into your little garden. Count with this the 30% more crop and the same is for taste and potency.&#8221; 

So if I have to belief you, we grow only from your seed in a while and we will get tasty weed from the shops soon...
&#8220;The first thing I don&#8217;t know, because possibly others will produce female seed also, but that we are going to be growing from seed again is a fact for me. This will mean that there will be better weed and that is in everyone&#8217;s favor. I see you look at me in disbelief, and that is why I will give you some seeds to try it yourself.&#8221; 

Thanks Cees. I will report in the Highlife if you are right I am the first one to congratulate you because the advantages of this are very high! 

*This interview appeared originally on Highlife On Line, in the spring of 2000. We thank the publisher and editor for their contribution. Copyright 1999 'Highlife' *

*Personal note :* Please be aware that Female seed is totally different then Feminized seed ! To become Feminized seed you just need the factor Hermaphrodite to become...**** ! Untill today ( 07-05-2007 ) I still didn't discover any clean 100% female seed on the market.

SpeesCees


----------



## leelow

do chronic rocks, many successfull transactions, he is simply the quickest,, most reliable seedbank out there.
keep it up doc


----------



## Cyclops

I ordered from Marijuana Seeds .nl over a week ago. No email confirmation and no reply to emails.

Anyone have a timeframe of how long it takes to receive the product from them.

At least if the worst happens I can always do a chargeback as I paid by CC but thats not really the issue .... time is.


----------



## SpeesCees

Maybe you didn't know....but take a look at <URL REMOVED> ....and safe yourself a lot of money.

SpeesCees


----------



## bombbudpuffa

SpeesCees said:
			
		

> Maybe you didn't know....but take a look at www.nomercy.nl/forum ....and safe yourself a lot of money.
> 
> SpeesCees
> www.nomercy.nl


Site Rules


----------



## Cyclops

SpeesCees said:
			
		

> Maybe you didn't know....but take a look at www.nomercy.nl/forum ....and safe yourself a lot of money.
> 
> SpeesCees
> www.nomercy.nl


Thats not the answer I was after, besides what I am looking for isn't there .... and it's totally rude to spam and promote your forum by posting links like that.


----------



## clever_intuition

Cyclops said:
			
		

> Thats not the answer I was after, besides what I am looking for isn't there .... and it's totally rude to spam and promote your forum by posting links like that.



Right on!


----------



## dobbieman2259

Hi anyone purchased any seeds from Weedworld?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sorry mang can't help ya out. :confused2:  *


			
				dobbieman2259 said:
			
		

> Hi anyone purchased any seeds from Weedworld?


----------



## SpeesCees

But first place...this website is sending me a great number of virus **** !
Second .....what do you want from me ? 

SpeesCees


----------



## Major Tom

Cyclops said:
			
		

> I ordered from Marijuana Seeds .nl over a week ago. No email confirmation and no reply to emails.
> 
> Anyone have a timeframe of how long it takes to receive the product from them.
> 
> At least if the worst happens I can always do a chargeback as I paid by CC but thats not really the issue .... time is.


I've ordered and received from them, no problems.  Lost my first confirmation from them in my junk mail filter.  I think it took 3 weeks to receive the seeds.  So far out of 8 plants, only one male.


----------



## SpeesCees

Maybe it'as time to order from the right seedbank !?
Take a look at http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php
And find out who...what...where !?

SpeesCees


----------



## dobbieman2259

Just got my seeds from Weed world it took 2 weeks for delivery looking foward to the planting.


----------



## SpeesCees

Okidoki...I will cross my fingers that you will them bring up in the right way !

SpeesCees


----------



## Cyclops

Cyclops said:
			
		

> I ordered from Marijuana Seeds .nl over a week ago. No email confirmation and no reply to emails.
> 
> Anyone have a timeframe of how long it takes to receive the product from them.


Answering my own question here .... ten days after I ordered I received the confirmation email and another email saying they had been posted.
Exactly seven later they arrived in Aus.  

I ordered 
Purple Power Feminized 
Jack Herer Feminized 
Mazar Feminized 
Received 5 Thai Stick as the bonus seeds .... these aren't feminised  

All 10 of the Mazar seeds shot within 18 hours. 5/10 of the Jack Herer and 7/10 of the Purple Power also shot within 24 hours. 
Within 48 hours *every* seed had shot .... much better than my expectations, I have never had that good a result before.

All are doing well .... actually there is one runt lol.

The only thing I was unhappy about was the initial delay in posting. I paid by CC and expected that they would have been sent within 48 hours.

That said the quality certainly makes up for that and I will be ordering from Marijuana Seeds .nl again.


----------



## markiethesaint

from nlseeds. they did send confirmation that $ was recieved, how it would be packaged. Even included the fact that the U.K postl service was on strike and also that the strike was averted on the 15th. Seem reputable, decent prices, anyone know or ordered from them before? Also.....if I post a pic of my "bagseed" plant now at 15" can anyone tell me its sex...any certain part i should take pic of ????


----------



## markiethesaint

shot ???? = germinate and if so how did you do it. got some big bud skunk on the way


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Take a pic of the nodes where the leaves come out. If it's showing sex you will see either small white hairs or balls. Here is a great sex ed link. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 *


			
				markiethesaint said:
			
		

> from nlseeds. they did send confirmation that $ was recieved, how it would be packaged. Even included the fact that the U.K postl service was on strike and also that the strike was averted on the 15th. Seem reputable, decent prices, anyone know or ordered from them before? Also.....if I post a pic of my "bagseed" plant now at 15" can anyone tell me its sex...any certain part i should take pic of ????


----------



## Shocked

cs11787 said:
			
		

> Would it be safe to have seeds sent to a postal office where you can rent a mailbox for 3 months? I asked them and they said in order to get one id have to fill out personal info. Other than that i dont have a clue what address i would send it to.


 
I saw this post and was wondering the same.  I have never ordered seeds but am really looking forward to getting some, terrible herbs around my way lol.


----------



## Old Bud

I have ordered from the Doc a number of times and the longest my order took was 10 days, the Doc is honest and if he gets your order it gets shipped the next business day. Personally I always use my credit card, never had any problems.


----------



## jrobertson

I'm wondering about hemp depot, sent extra money for fast shipping, 3 weeks ago{sent m.o} I have tried to contact them, and I always get failure of delivery through email, does any one have a different email address for them other than {[email protected]}, thanks if you can help me. I thought with them being 5 star and in canada where I am, they would be quicker.


----------



## MP4FREEDOM

so whats every one think of www.nirvana-shop.com good bad any expereances im in seach since overgrow ben down and seed direct got shut down and all that crap


----------



## billy_fyshe

im in the uk
and over here we can just buy seeds from shops
and pay in cash = no paper trail
didnt realise how lucky i was till i read this thread
i did order some autoflowering seeds on line
as the local shops didnt have them
i used soulseeds, i got the seeds a few days after ordering them
but soulseeds seems to have dissapeared now
so...
sorry for this usless post


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hi. A number of members on here have ordered from Nirvana with great results. You can also get Nirvana seeds at www.seedboutique.com *


			
				MP4FREEDOM said:
			
		

> so whats every one think of www.nirvana-shop.com good bad any expereances im in seach since overgrow ben down and seed direct got shut down and all that crap


----------



## LoveTheGreen

*The Doc got my order to me in 8 days. Shipped the same day I paid. Also I got a freebee NL X G13. The Doc is the man. *

http://www.drchronic.com/


----------



## luvdro

hey grunt bro who do u really think is the most reliable seeds co. n do u work for seed boutiqe


----------



## luvdro

hey grunt bro who do u really think is the most reliable seeds co. n do u work for seed boutiqe


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon

I was under the impression that commercial growing was generally frowned upon on this site?

Breeders make more money per plant than people who sell bud- by a long, long, long shot. Do you endorse and/or overlook this type of commercial growing because they are providing a service that you need? 

How is a person who grows plants for seeds- providing a service that you don't want to engage in- any different than the person growing kind bud for someone who doesn't want to grow their own for whatever reason?

I just don't see the difference.

BTW- I'm not a commercial grower, but I don't see a problem with getting paid for providing a service.


----------



## akirahz

I ordered Speed Queens of Mandala from seedboutique.com .. they took 21 days to arrive but got here! (takes a while where i live) - i even emailed them ahead of time asking about the delay and they we're professional, polite, and prompt in their response


----------



## Greenery

Fiction said:
			
		

> take any measures necessary to protect yurself..if that means using a different address when ordering do it. better safe than sorry.



Hey guys....out of the whole process, ordering the seeds by mail is the only part that makes me nervous. 

Has anyone here had ANY TYPE of problems with legal issues or just plain getting caught or something like that?


----------



## hollywood52

hey man this was just what i was looking for what do seed shop do you us that ships to the u.s. ....thanks


----------



## SALTROCK

Do not go through amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com. they are a ripp off. I ordered white satin from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com, it came in like 8 days in original packing.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Do not go through amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com. they are a ripp off. I ordered white satin from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com, it came in like 8 days in original packing.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
I ordered from Amsterdamseeds.com got my order both times.  Ordered from Gypsy Nirvana once and got seeds too.


----------



## godtea

Has anyone given a heads up about  (http://www.potseed.net/) and the fact that they should rot in the lowest level of hell to (www.seedbankupdate.com)


----------



## storzbickel

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> Do not go through amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com. they are a ripp off. I ordered white satin from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com, it came in like 8 days in original packing.
> 
> Thanks
> SALT


 
the first time i got seeds it was from worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com. Original packaging, shipped discreetly. 
it was around holiday so it took a little longer i guess..10 days total - not just working days. 

i also have gotten other stuff from there too..."accessories". They shipped arrived quickly.. about 7 days.

very satisfied with my dealings. 

havent dealt with other seedbanks, just giving personal experience with worldwide.


----------



## benamucc

I ordered online from seed botique 1/11 using a prepay mastercard I bought at the grocery store with cash.  They sent me an email confirmation of order, and on 1/15 another email saying it had been sent. 

They arrived discreetly packaged today, 1/22 in the Western United States.  Nirvana Silver Pearl, and Haze x Skunk #1 :banana:


----------



## hollywood52

i recommend grow high for us u.s.a folk 5-8 days good variety!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cristiana

anyone ever try cannabisseeds.com?


----------



## Bukshot911

has anyone ordered from dr. chronic??? i hear good things soo far but nothing first hand.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Yes we have alot of members that order from the Doc.  *


			
				Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> has anyone ordered from dr. chronic??? i hear good things soo far but nothing first hand.


----------



## Bukshot911

i decided to order from dr chronic. good selection and good prices. i just hope customs keeps their hands out of the matter.


----------



## wedginfool

Cyclops said:
			
		

> I ordered from Marijuana Seeds .nl over a week ago. No email confirmation and no reply to emails.
> 
> Anyone have a timeframe of how long it takes to receive the product from them.
> 
> At least if the worst happens I can always do a chargeback as I paid by CC but thats not really the issue .... time is.



I ordered 10 feminized Medi-bud seeds from them over christmas and received them by newyears day..... they popped within 24 hrs I lost one due to my own fault but other than that things have been perfect all of them turned out to be beautiful females which are only 2 to 3 weeks away from harvest now and they threw in 5 pure affy seeds to boot unfeminized of course and i planted them a little while ago and all of them came up too and in just 24 to 36 hrs

long story short I WILL ORDER FROM THEM AGAIN


----------



## Fadeux

Cyclops said:
			
		

> I ordered from Marijuana Seeds .nl over a week ago. No email confirmation and no reply to emails.
> 
> Anyone have a timeframe of how long it takes to receive the product from them.
> 
> At least if the worst happens I can always do a chargeback as I paid by CC but thats not really the issue .... time is.



Let us know what happend, I had a great experience with them...

EDIT: NM i just saw your followup post. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Cyclops

Cyclops said:
			
		

> Answering my own question here .... ten days after I ordered I received the confirmation email and another email saying they had been posted.
> Exactly seven later they arrived in Aus.
> 
> I ordered
> Purple Power Feminized
> Jack Herer Feminized
> Mazar Feminized
> Received 5 Thai Stick as the bonus seeds .... these aren't feminised
> 
> All 10 of the Mazar seeds shot within 18 hours. 5/10 of the Jack Herer and 7/10 of the Purple Power also shot within 24 hours.
> Within 48 hours *every* seed had shot .... much better than my expectations, I have never had that good a result before.
> 
> All are doing well .... actually there is one runt lol.
> 
> The only thing I was unhappy about was the initial delay in posting. I paid by CC and expected that they would have been sent within 48 hours.
> 
> That said the quality certainly makes up for that and I will be ordering from Marijuana Seeds .nl again.


 
Heres an update, the Purple Power were crap, the Mazer all had serious bud rot, both indoors and out. The Jack Herer buds were small to average, not the large buds I expected but the conditions weren't that good for the JH. 

The problem with the PP and JH may have been due to the seeds being feminised.  I have another lot of JH in now (indoors) from clones of the original crop so it will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Bubs

http://www.cannabisseeds.com/ reliable but they only take money order ,i got maple leaf,super silver haze,dutch nebula & a free pack of White Widow got them in 2 Weeks to CA


----------



## InsaNO420

Does anyone know anything about Attitude Seedbank Co.???
I am looking into ordering from them? 
thanks


----------



## InsaNO420

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yes we have alot of members that order from the Doc.  *


 
about Attitude Seedbank Co.???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sorry never heard of them before. *


----------



## caseyeffintaylor

Very resourceful site.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IRISH

just found this thread. i ordered northern lights original , from kc brains , i believe in april 08, recieved in 10 days. 0/10 germination. i e-mailed them several x , with no response. dont do kc brains , thier a rip-off...


----------



## ZTEC

Thinkin about ordering seeds from Dr Chronic the Nirvana White Widow.  Have people still been having good luck with the Doc?  And best way to pay the Doc?


----------



## ZTEC

Nevermind just read around that they're sick seeds!  Any suggestions for indoor, high potency and yield, shorter flowering strain?


----------



## Zielony_PL

This is very good shop. I recommend this shop


----------



## mistisrising

Bubs said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.cannabisseeds.com/ reliable but they only take money order ,i got maple leaf,super silver haze,dutch nebula & a free pack of White Widow got them in 2 Weeks to CA



I read another thread saying that they had been shut down, but the site is still up. Does anyone know it they're for real? The site is sketchy, but they have a bulk order of 200 feminized for $165. I know, I know, but if they're for real, I would only have to make one order every two years.

If no one ordered recently, I might have to put my fifty bucks up and see what's what...


----------



## rtype

Not to intrude on this thread, but i just recently ordered from 'mariijuana-seeds.nl' I just recently ordered the white widow skunk feminized strain. At first this strain looked promising, because it was feminized + super high yield compared to all the other strains. Upon a bit of researching i've noticed that this strain's hybrid is no where to be found. Did i just order a stupid strain? not stupid but you get the drift

thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## gilligan

Can I suggest Rhino seeds as a viable location to purchase seeds? I ordered seeds from them on a Saturday night, Monday after work I had an E-mail saying they had shipped. They were in my mailbox on Thursday when I got home from work and I live in the U.S. I ordered from them again and it took a couple of days longer but there was a holiday so I figgure thats what the delay was from. I'll be ordering from them from now on. Rhino seeds you guys rock!!!


----------



## andy52

marijuana-seeds.nl  ordered over 5oo bucks worth and all good seeds.took some of them about 9-10 days to pop.


----------



## jrobertson

I'm just a old stick in the mud and I stay with gypsy nirvana, always been good to me, fast and good female ratio.. jr


----------



## howardstern

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Don't forget our little list of seedbanks rated by people over here:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


 
I would like to add my 2 cents with recent purchase from HiperSemillas.com.  A great company, low prices, fast & discreet stealth service.  I don't see that I can modify this file, so can you add them so that I can rate them with 5 stars?

Thanks!


----------



## Chips Deluxe

This is 6 pages long, I could attempt to read them but maybe one of you in the U.S. can give me a link to a site they trust.. I have checked oute  a couple of the links provided on the list.. I'm still not sure which one I should go with... Let me know.. I want some W-W


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Seed Boutique Gypsy Nirvana has White Widow.  *


			
				Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> This is 6 pages long, I could attempt to read them but maybe one of you in the U.S. can give me a link to a site they trust.. I have checked oute a couple of the links provided on the list.. I'm still not sure which one I should go with... Let me know.. I want some W-W


----------



## la9

InsaNO420 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about Attitude Seedbank Co.???
> I am looking into ordering from them?
> thanks


 
Go ahead and order, you will be happy with the results, very popular right now.


----------



## Mor3no420

So Which Seed Bank Does Everybody Recommend I Was Curious If Anyone Every Shopped At Seed Boutique I Ve Been Wanting To Get Some Blue Cheese


----------



## 420usagrow

I use dope-seeds, theattitudeseedbank, and I just put in an order at seedboutique last week for the first time. I am on east coast USA and these all are UK sellers, so they come into the New York City which seems easier for seed seekers like us (I don't know why, maybe due to the huge volume). 
The Blue Cheese is awesome and really uniform in growth. I grew one to harvest last year, yeild was light due to light issues that I have solved (26 grams off of a 14" high plant). But tasted great and really potent high. Watch out for smell if you need to be stealthy! When I flowered mine you could really smell it! I have a carbon filter/fan set up to take care of that now. I am ordering another batch of 5 fems this week. Well, hope you find this helpful, big guy! Good luck on your stank dank grow. Peace out! 420usagrow


----------



## jrobertson

I always go to seed boutique, good place to shop!!!jr


----------



## Mor3no420

Alright thanks for the help i was stressing to which one i wanted to pick  cuz i wanted that blue cheese looks bomb but didnt want 2 pick a bad seed bank well thanks again


----------



## DomsChron

*Nobody seems to know alot about Hemp Depot delivery to the U.S.*


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Smoking1 said:
			
		

> bombbudpuffa have you personally recieved seeds from that site? If so where do they ship from? Netherlands? Another question if you did order from them what was it and did the seeds all pop. From dutch site nine out of ten seeds in a pack would all pop and 70% were female. I'm always looking for a new seed site that is trustworthy.
> Thanks Guy
> 
> Smoking1


 
Using MarP's avatar, LOL isn't that like a hockey player other than Wayne Gretzky wearing #99?


----------



## Wolfie

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Don't forget our little list of seedbanks rated by people over here



How does one add a new seedbank to the list? Attitude Seeds?


----------



## ek the best

the seed bank site helped. thanks a bunch brother's grunt. dope site.


----------



## mistisrising

An update for anyone who wants to know. I have ordered from all these sites in the last few months. Ratings are out of 10. All orders were shipped to the east coast us.

drchronic.com - people keep saying that they have issues with the doc. Not here, however I use my real name and address for orders. After all, they're only souvenirs right? Real vast selection. Super fast shipping, I have gotten several packages in three or four business days, but some have taken ten. Stealth is decent. One downside to the doc, his customer service sucks unless it's his fault. Anything other than a doc screwup and don't hold your breath. Rating - 8

dope-seeds.com - Real good selection. The best customer service so far. These guys will email you back on a sunday! Shipping takes five to ten days, and the stealth is decent. Rating - 10

marijuana-seeds.nl - Fast shipping, one of the better stealth systems. Did not deal with customer service, but shipping only took a week. Only thing I didn't like about this site is that they don't list the breeders, just the strains with a description. Rating - 8

weedcity.com - Limited selection, but the guarantee shipping. Customer service is average, but the have a toll free number you can call. Shipping took while, but there was a notice posted on the site that they were having some issues. Rating - 7

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk - Vast selection, fast shipping. Haven't dealt much with their service dept, but I have emailed with a question and got an answer. Rating - 10

nirvana-shop.com -  This is the actual site for the breeder nirvana, so all they sell is their own seeds. You can get their seeds cheaper on other sites, and I"ve never had a problem, but I still order from them just to make sure I'm really getting their stuff. Another awesome stealth shipper, but they can take a little longer to get than the others. Takes ten to twenty days to receive your package. Rating - 9

bcseedking.com -  Only canadian  place I've ordered from. Best prices I've seen, 15 seeds for $50 and 25 for $75. They don't have too many feminized seeds, but a good selection otherwise. Shipping took less than a week, but the stealth was iffy. They made it, and through chicago, so I guess the stealth was good enough. Did not deal with customer service. Rating - 8

seedboutique.com - Freebies, freebies, freebies! But the same ones for months, so if you intend on making more than one order, don't count on any variety with the freebies. Other than that, no qualms at all. Good customer service, nice selection (although thin on the autos). Fast shipping (less than ten days), and decent stealth. Rating - 10

In conclusion; Best stealth-nirvana shop, and marijuana-seeds. Best shipping times-drchronic, dope-seeds. All prices are generally in the ballpark with each other, and I would recommend all these banks, however my favorites are the doc, dope seeds, and cannabis-seeds-bank.


----------



## BlazeChronJ

I heard back from Marijuana-seeds.nl and they let me know that the package I had received was not from them. *edited* That's a huge relief;  Marijuana-seeds.nl _has_ been very prompt in answering any of my emails.  So far, I'm satisfied with their costumer response.

Still waiting to supply germination rates, ect. once I get my seeds from both sites.

Anyone out there know if Kind Seed Co. lives up to their shipping/germination guarantee???

-Blaze & Amaze-


----------



## Waspfire

lol dude why are u telling us how and what there shipped in not smart at all leo can see what ur typing if they wanted its cause of ppl like u that compromise the seedbanks imo


----------



## BlazeChronJ

Sorry to everyone for posting that, I've just been antsy as hell to get my little op going;  I'll exercise much more caution in the future.  Thanks for letting me know flaboy420 & Do me a favor and remove the info from your quote.  

Sorry again for my slip-up and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Elitegenetics.webs.com - A (1-10=10)


----------



## kubefuism

the attitute seed bank- 10+ - east coast USA delivery- stelth shipping-  6 days!!


----------



## unogrowdude

I've delt with Dr. Chronic on 3 seperate occasions.All arrived in less than 1 wk in the mid-west.I think most banks at seedbank are old. By doing a little research on the web you can find many good companys.


----------



## CasualGrower

I placed a couple orders with Doc Chronic a while back, but both got nabbed....

I currently have an order with Marijuana-seeds.nl still in transit, expecting delivery tomorrow or next day....  I am hopeful they get thru.


----------



## HippyInEngland

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I placed a couple orders with Doc Chronic a while back, but both got nabbed....


 
Were they both to a safe address?


----------



## CasualGrower

yep, not affiliated with grow.


----------



## unogrowdude

you know sometimes it's a crap shoot when ordering beans. I thought the way it was packed was very decrete. I won't say how, but all my results were great!


----------



## scatking

good luck with Hemcy - properly packed and labled and FAST


----------



## Tyani7505

When ordering from Greenhouse, does anyone have any clue if they make you put your actual name on the outside of the box, or can it be changed to whatever I want?


----------



## unogrowdude

I believe you can have any name on it rather than your billing name. Also send it to a different adress as well,any adress you'd like. To be smart the 1st time order small and see how that works.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater

Has anyone in the US ordered from Dr Chronic in the past month or two?  I just placed an order a couple days ago and just read some of the newer posts.  I hope I get my package.


----------



## mistisrising

UTVolGatorHater said:
			
		

> Has anyone in the US ordered from Dr Chronic in the past month or two?  I just placed an order a couple days ago and just read some of the newer posts.  I hope I get my package.



I got one last month, and the one before. And, I have one in the mail now, just seems to be taking a long time to get the "you have incoming email." I have been on the doctor's nuts for over six months now, not one interception. Also, not one freebie, exactly why I started using seedboutique, and attitude. I you're truly worried about it, use attitude or nirvana-shop.com, they have the  best stealth of any others I've ordered from. Just attitude charges a little  more.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

elitegenetics.webs.com


----------



## unogrowdude

Ordered from Doc 3 times, no problems all within 6 bussiness days. Good sealth. Ordered 1 time right at X-mas. Seed Bo.good but slow in sending.Attitude good 14 buss. days, Sensible is excellent! I think 1 of the best


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

Placed order with the Doc recieve half of my order within 8 days i think got the second half 3 days later i thought they forgot half my order emailed got a response in less than 24 hours after a few more emails i finally recieved the seeds. gonna give a rating of 7 outta 10 because it would have been alot better if they would have informed me of two seperate packages on top of that i don't think they knew because i was never informed that it was being shipped in two different packages even after emailing them. overall i have my seeds so im happy would have been perfect ten but having to recieve two packages is increased risk of interception and not being informed causes stress.


----------



## puffmadizm

http://www.bcbuddepot.com/  a good friend has ordered from them the last few years,100% so far,and everything he has grown has been stellar,last few years we got bc kush,its mostly indica,but a few grew a bit taller,but they were all done by the first week of october at the latest,their genetics are well suited to northern climates that have a shorter season,serious couch lock,we probably should have harvested 2 weeks earlier..we just had never had anything that finished like that..usually where we live,we are struggling against frost into late october..plus i like that they have 10/20/50/100 packs if you find something you like


----------



## quontoke

What site would be the best to ship in the US without it getting caught?


----------



## uptosumpn

I think they have answerd all of those ques. already....read through entire thread...peace.


----------



## mjplant

Attitude good bank 10 4 10  time`s I have used them no more than 8/9 days at the longest.. vary reliable...I tried onestopseedshop and first time got my order 8 days. the next time i waited for 2 months and than asked for my $$$ back and they gave it back... no word on why they must of did not wont my business.


----------



## uptosumpn

Attitude by far is the best IMO........just placed an order on 3/16 and got it on 3/23 in the southeast US!!! very stealthy and responds to all e-mails in 1 day...plus you get freebees!! the more you order, the more you get free...I dont think no other site does it like that!! just a lil more expensive....but u get what u pay for!


----------



## unogrowdude

Lots of good seedbanks out there. The ones I've found that work the best always take credit c and e-mail when payment is recieved and order sent. Freebies also a good thing!


----------



## BlueSmoke

Just got my seeds from AttitiudeSeedBank.  Order arrived exactly as ordered.  Packaging was great, and the extra seeds were a nice perk.  I will admit that they are not the cheapest out there, but given the very positive experience, they will get my business again...

Also, I am in the Midwest US....if that matters to you.


----------



## unogrowdude

Blue, Glad you got your order. I've found that if you order from them a few times it seems to get better. I like Att's prices seem to be the lowest on all most everything. Did you get your freebie's?


----------



## BlueSmoke

Uno-

I purchased:
MedicalSeeds Sour Diesel Feminized
Green House Super Lemon Haze Feminized 

I got the following for free:
5 X G13 LABS THAI SUPER SKUNK SEEDS
1 X FREE GIGABUD FEMINIZED SEED 
1 X FREE PURPLE LADY FEM SEED

I think that I am going to try the Super Lemon Haze first...as I need to better ventilation and filtration before I try the Sour D.  i hear that it is some stinky stuff....but well worth the effort.


----------



## unogrowdude

Hi Blue, I've thought about the S. lemon haze but not enough info available on it. I try to stick mostly with Indica domonaite plants. Be sure you have good air movement into,out and in your room! If you can use a filter for out going air. Keep grow as sealed as possible. Luck.


----------



## purplephazes

been waiting 15 days to qld confirmed email came next day only on standard delivery ..was hoping they may pass during easter rush periods getting the itch...have you or any one else d/under incl..nz ordered of nl with results





			
				Cyclops said:
			
		

> Answering my own question here .... ten days after I ordered I received the confirmation email and another email saying they had been posted.
> Exactly seven later they arrived in Aus.
> 
> I ordered
> Purple Power Feminized
> Jack Herer Feminized
> Mazar Feminized
> Received 5 Thai Stick as the bonus seeds .... these aren't feminised
> 
> All 10 of the Mazar seeds shot within 18 hours. 5/10 of the Jack Herer and 7/10 of the Purple Power also shot within 24 hours.
> Within 48 hours *every* seed had shot .... much better than my expectations, I have never had that good a result before.
> 
> All are doing well .... actually there is one runt lol.
> 
> The only thing I was unhappy about was the initial delay in posting. I paid by CC and expected that they would have been sent within 48 hours.
> 
> That said the quality certainly makes up for that and I will be ordering from Marijuana Seeds .nl again.


----------



## Dankerz

*The Attitude Seed Bank Co
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/*


----------



## la9

The doc has had problems since at least before last summer. I don't know why anyone in the US (from what I'm hearing, anywhere outside the UK) would take a chance ordering from him when there are far more reliable places posted in thread after thread every day.


----------



## Jake2635

I was reading what u said about buying seeds, well can u even get seeds through the mail??????????????


----------



## Jake2635

I was reading what u said about buying seeds, well can u even get seeds through the mail??????????????


----------



## Jake2635

Can u hit me back,and give me the seed INFO so I can get some good seeds,without getting rippped????????????


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Jake 

This is a highly respected seed site for problem free deliveries worldwide, so pick your poison 

As with all things postal, there is always a chance it may be caught or stopped or lost, so do a small order first to test your customs and postal service out, if it gets through, then you know it is viable to make future orders.



			
				Dankerz said:
			
		

> *The Attitude Seed Bank Co*
> *http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/*http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


 
Now go and thank Dankerz for giving you the link  

eace:


----------



## Merlin11

Hi new here so I thought I would share my experience (as small as it is) and help out a little.

I have bought seeds from: marijuana-seeds.nl and they are great. Very fast shipping realy good seeds that GROW! Great support.

I have also bought seeds from: seedboutique.com (Gypsy Nirvanas)

They shipped my seed fast the seeds got here uncrushed and where just about all bad. If they sprouted at all they did so deformed and would die.
They have NO support at all. Please save yourself the trouble (and your money) dont buy your seeds from Gypsy Nirvanas Seed Boutique.
You can trust marijunana-seeds.nl as they have support and sell good seeds. Hmmmm good seeds come with support (they dont need it) bad seeds have none (the ones that need it)? I think Ill stick with GOOD seeds and GOOD support!!


----------



## blondeboy

I used this ratings sight before. I bought and chose accordingly, yet I  mostly got  bad seeds from a horrible sight.   (2 out of 10 germed) This sight suggested a high rating from HOMEDEPOT and I got bad seeds that won&#8217;t germinate and the few that did ended up become male plants. When I ask them to   compromise an exchange, they pushed me away.   Don&#8217;t buy from this sight, or you will get the same problem I had.  http://www.hempdepot.ca/images/pi_top_01.jpg


----------



## Six

Anyone else not able to access this site...keep getting an error 403


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, I ordered white widow seeds from BC Seed King 3 days ago, and my seeds arrived today. Very fast service. Just letting you know, I live on Vancouver Island. Others have been very happy with the service.

Peace


----------



## Moto-Man

boydee said:
			
		

> Hello, I ordered white widow seeds from BC Seed King 3 days ago, and my seeds arrived today. Very fast service. Just letting you know, I live on Vancouver Island. Others have been very happy with the service.
> 
> Peace



Even those of us on the east coast USA can be satisfied w/ BC Seed King, great communication, everything went w/o a hitch, decent seeds, attractive pricing structure as well.


----------



## Callawave

Six said:
			
		

> Anyone else not able to access this site...keep getting an error 403


Me too! Getting the following:
You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.:confused2:


----------



## PencilHead

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I used this ratings sight before. I bought and chose accordingly, yet I mostly got bad seeds from a horrible sight. (2 out of 10 germed) This sight suggested a high rating from HOMEDEPOT and I got bad seeds that wont germinate and the few that did ended up become male plants. When I ask them to compromise an exchange, they pushed me away. Dont buy from this sight, or you will get the same problem I had. http://www.hempdepot.ca/images/pi_top_01.jpg


 
So I go down to Home Depot and ask the garden guy what sort of beans he suggests...?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Six

Callawave said:
			
		

> Me too! Getting the following:
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.:confused2:



They must have shut it down...hmmm....


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance

I 've watched seedbankupdate site for years and I don't notice anything on it ever changes except the tag date that it was updated.

I've used Hempdepot twice order 4 different seeds and they all sucked if they grew. Out of 4 orders. One was for some skunk #1 only 1 seed out of 10 came up

A variety order .. 1 seed out of 10 came up and it was sickly and puny.

Chemo.. the seeds I just decided to go ahead and grow all. The 2 that I have grown are retarded.  

The first one required lots of magnesium and the second is looking like its going to be whispy and with tiny buds. But thats all for a grow report another time. BTW the 1st seed didn't produce well but after a good curing it turned out great. I may have let it go to long.

So I guess you get what you pay for.

Now, as to what seed sites to order from? I'm getting ready to place and new order and the seed bank will depend on the seeds I order.

Most good seedbanks are listed in HighTimes. Expecially this month. 

I ordered from Gypsy a few but that was before the big insanity. Don't trust it anymore.

I usually place my orders in November just before Christmas.


----------



## blondeboy

Right on terminal head, hempdepot is the worst seed bank out there.  The websight design and layout was beauful.  That was what drew me in. But what apears from the outside, doesn't always reflect the inside.The order was in transit for  nearly 2 moths.  I thought I would never get what I ordered.  I bought 20 high graded female seeds and only 10 germinated and 7 of them became all male plants.  Obviously I was fustrated and contacted the websight host.  There after, Brad from hempdepot refused to deal with me after I requested a replacement of the ones that didn't germinate.  Brad gave me no slack and cowardly refered to "his policy" as his holy bible.  What a cowardly jerk!  I will never order from hempdepot again nor would I recomend them to my worst enemy.


----------



## mondo man

has any one ever bought seeds from dr.greenthumb i know they have a stran i like thks.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt

has anyone went through sensible seeds


----------



## unogrowdude

Hi Mari, I,ve gone thru sensible may times,Alwats get my order and always comes in the breeders pack. I would highly recomend them!


----------



## Growin_4_It

Has anyone used Worldwide Mj Seeds?

I ordered 10 Indica and 5 auto seeds. I am having problems germ the seeds. Only one auto has germed so far, (have 5 trying to pop) and 3 indicas are tryin to pop but nothing so far, just the one auto. Are they selling old seeds???


----------



## Hick

I'd say to stear clear of elite genetics at present....:rofl:..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hick said:
			
		

> I'd say to stear clear of elite genetics at present....:rofl:..


 

havent got any seeds recently but his strains were the best in my garden


----------



## Hick

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> havent got any seeds recently but his strains were the best in my garden


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44947


----------



## dirk2420

Anyone use seedmadness, they seem to have quite the variety and a well explained shipping method.


----------



## heyheyhey

my vote goes for nirvana, 2 orders so far & 100% germination for the girls


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*Hi there folks!*

*Feedback on the following vendor would be greatly appreciated! *

*Cannabis Marijuana Seeds - *"Largest selection of marijuana seeds in the world, with fast, efficient service you can rely on. We currently stock 3035 strains from 85 marijuana seed companies from all over the globe to help you overgrow the government and put an end to marijuana prohibition." - 

As this is my first post, Forum rules prohibit my posting the url for it, but it is operated by a dude named Russ Travis. Anyone heard of him? What's his rep like! Thanks.

*Peace! ~ Rolling Thunder*


----------



## Barbapopa

I just googled "We currently stock 3035 strains from 85 marijuana seed companies" and it came up with a big list of "companies" that use that EXACT phrase.  Many of them offer 20 free seeds with any order.  This smells more fishy then a can of tuna.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> This smells more fishy then a can of tuna.


 
Hi there Barbapopa! Thanks for the feedback. I'll keep that in mind while I wait for others to chime in on that one too! Me thinks I smell something just as stinky over at the cannabisseeds[dot]com website. They have 12 feminized SSH seeds slashed down from 145.00 to 20.00! Looks a lot like another one of those cheap f2 knock-off scam-operations. 

Attention newbies: avoid the cheap f2 knock-offs. Learn to distinguish top quality seed from the fakes out there. Take some time to understand the basics about breeding quality seed and the importance of peak hybrid vigour to a seed's top performance. Stick with genuine f1's, if at all possible. A good beginning promises a good ending! 

Now, Your Dudeness, please pass the peace-pipe!   Rolling Thunder


----------



## stillsmokin43

nirvana always have came through for me last time 100 %germination


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> "We currently stock 3035 strains from 85 marijuana seed companies from all over the globe ...


 
This sentence contains the reason why I've enquired about the Travis gig. I'm trying to zero in on the Ethiopian Highland beans, from Africa Seeds, but I can't seem to find anyone else that claims to have them in stock. On the "Original Marijuana Seeds Breeders" page of this website, the claim is made that Africa Seeds is "still active and selling seeds;" but I can't find their website or any vendors of their gear, except for Travis. If anyone can steer me in the right direction, toward a reliable vendor of E.H., that would be very cool, and much appreciated! ~ RT


----------



## Ridgerunner

I ordered some auto flower seeds from  Doc Chronic they came in crushed in 6 days. I e mailed Doc and I recieved my new seeds in 7 days.  This is the fourth time I have ordered from Doc the first time I have had a problem and he took care of it very quickly.  Thanks Doc


----------



## frankcos

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Worldwide Mj Seeds?
> 
> I ordered 10 Indica and 5 auto seeds. I am having problems germ the seeds. Only one auto has germed so far, (have 5 trying to pop) and 3 indicas are tryin to pop but nothing so far, just the one auto. Are they selling old seeds???


 I ordered 5 seeds form them.one was a fem auto blueberry, and today it started growing male pollen sacks.I also only had 1 of the other 4 seed germinate, the others did nothing.I just emailed them and If they are cool then I am cool , If not I will make sure everyone knows it.


----------



## GreenLantern7

Ordered Blueberry(DP) from legends seeds, w/CC, quick delivery, only 6 sprouted tho but I heard other people had low germ rates from this strain. also got 8 free seeds i didn't know i was gettin.


----------



## OldHippieChick

BlazeChronJ
I also placed an order with marijuana-seeds.nl but my experience shipping to USA was all good.... Mine were postmarked in England and did not come in the same stealth packaging you described.... also the 5 free seeds in the indoor variety pack you mentioned were advertised in several places on their website and even told the current "free" strand.... can't speek for the ratio or end product yet but was very impressed with the friendly email and fast service.

BTW: It took 7 days.... wondering if you were on the same site?


----------



## fleshstain

a bank i've used a few time, including in the past 2 months, is online growshop alien.... very good selection, accurate stock levels, decent prices, and great shipping!

EDIT
hXXp://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/


----------



## unogrowdude

If anyone is looking for a top level seed bank you should look into the attitude seed bank. Always stealth, guaranteed, and in the breeders pack(very important). Used them several times,great service and can track your order. Usually delievered in & bussiness days.


----------



## ozman

Anybody have any ideas where to purchase burmese kush and og kush femenized and single seeds thats not out of stock?


----------



## unogrowdude

Ozman try ( XXX.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com ) Rather high priced though.


----------



## fleshstain

Online Growshop Alien has both in stock.... they don't sell singles though....


----------



## growman05

Just curious as to how many people here purchase seeds while living in the states and whether they had any issues. I'm just cautious about buying them and having them shipped over here..


----------



## unogrowdude

I've never had a problem. Just check 1st and make sure the have stealth shipping, which most do. :holysheep:  Attitude is the BEST:hubba:


----------



## mistisrising

Ordered from ten different companies, more that once each. Never had a problem. I stick with attitude, and nirvana because of the stealth of their shipping.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi,

I just got my 3rd order this year from Attitude without any incident...   8 days!   It was 8 days last time and 15 days the first time this year...   SOLID company...   very stealth...   The weak links in the chain are the USPS and U.S. Customs/Homeland Security in NYC...   Attitude ALWAYS gets my order out PRONTO and in the hands of the Royal Post within a day.  Usually, within 24 hours my package is in NYC but after that it sits...  and sometimes sits... and sits...  before it finally shows up in my mailbox a week or two later.  I've used Doc Chronic many times too and I used to get orders in as little as 4 days but I think it had more to do with package size.

Happy Strain Hunting!


----------



## dr pyro

doc still send to  the U S A


----------



## nosleep

ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl, they say they shipped on 10/29/09, still no beans. southern usa here. will update if i receive. today 11/17/09


----------



## nosleep

Ordered from Marijuana-seeds.nl, southern USA here. Took 3 weeks, but, I got em! Good stealth too! Got 3 THC Bombs germinating right now. Huge seeds! Got 5 freebies too, smaller seeds and not marked. Germinating 2, see what I get! Wanted to let all USA people know, they have good prices, and I actually got seeds. Will post later and let you know if they germed! Nosleep


----------



## quiet d

AMS - 8 days - US


----------



## ifsixwasnin9

Got my 4 seeds from Attitude (plus 2 free seeds) in 7 days.


----------



## the chef

Took 9 buisness days this time to get a nice size order from the tude. A big X-mas giveaway dec4th-7th.


----------



## Crankie Frankie

I ordered lots from Nirvana / Holland....just got mail and only a third of my order came in.  Number is wrong, can't contact them...what an *EDIT*drag.  I'm going by another name but most know who I am.

I'll wait another week or so before I tear a new one into them with the buyers beware.  Package was clean & not tampered with, stealth was fine, just two thirds of my order missing and out big bucks.

Missing was the White Widow and Master Kush...SIGH....


----------



## mistisrising

Frankie, you can open a support ticket right one their site. If it's during business hours, you can IM them. Check the site. What number was wrong?

I've ordered from them many times also. I have had probs with my orders before, but it was always taken care of quickly.


----------



## mgjscdhl

hey. I'm in the planning stages of an indoor stealth growbox. I saw this list, but some of them do not ship in canada and some don't carry some seeds or have feminized.
I was wondering if there is another list I can follow, or suggestion on canadian companies, or some that specialize in single seeds?

If it helps at all, it should be a smaller (growth) strain. The height of the cabinet is likely 40-50" but it'll only fit 1-2 plants. Some suggestions I've gotten here are: Russian Rocket, SnowRyder and White Dwarf. It'll be my first grow so nothing expensive, a medical strain would be good also since its for pain releif.

Thanks


----------



## Locked

mgjscdhl said:
			
		

> hey. I'm in the planning stages of an indoor stealth growbox. I saw this list, but some of them do not ship in canada and some don't carry some seeds or have feminized.
> I was wondering if there is another list I can follow, or suggestion on canadian companies, or some that specialize in single seeds?
> 
> If it helps at all, it should be a smaller (growth) strain. The height of the cabinet is likely 40-50" but it'll only fit 1-2 plants. Some suggestions I've gotten here are: Russian Rocket, SnowRyder and White Dwarf. It'll be my first grow so nothing expensive, a medical strain would be good also since its for pain releif.
> 
> Thanks



Google Single seed centre...they are great if you just want a bean or two of certain strains...you don't want to try grow RRF in a small space...I hve grown it and it gets big...it is a very hvy yielder...I got over 2 z's off one plant...White Dwarf in shallow pots wld be a great fit for you...


----------



## greenthoughts

hemp depot to US - 18 days


----------



## mgjscdhl

I just wanted to warn people, and share experience.

I googled single seed but gotten another site "single marijuana seed canada"
I want you all to know its been a month and nada. The seller is now not responding to emails (last 6 days or so). If it also helps verycleaverstuff will show up on statement(s) or invoices. I hope this is helpful and not looked upon as a rant.

Be beware of exactly where you are going. I have since found an actual url for the one mentioned and (probably) will go with them, i have no legal means to get my money back so its $60+ down the drain.


----------



## unogrowdude

mgjscdhi, If you'd read any of the previous post you'd learn there are many good sites to choose from. I've discovered 5 that are very reliable, and priced pretty much the same. Look at some of the prevoius post and I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## mgjscdhl

I will look at them again. Some of them did not have the seeds I needed/wanted. That isn't to say they weren't good just not what I was looking for.

In reference to the previously mentioned hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/ they have since written to me and they have appeared to have re-sent the seeds (at their expense, priority). I am still waiting on them to arrive but there could have been some miscommunication at the time. As I said I'm still waiting but perhaps my review was in hast and will update this post when I get them


----------



## unogrowdude

Hey mgjscdhl, Post me when you get your beans. Also what strain are you looking for?


----------



## Amateur Grower

dr pyro said:
			
		

> doc still send to the U S A


 
I recently had a bad experience with Dr. Chronic. I ordered some Skunk #1 for a good price-I looked at a bunch of different banks. They arrived relatively quickly, but I had them shipped out of the breeder pack. They were in what appeared to be a crush proof tube. 

When I opened them, they looked VERY small and some were green. Granted, I had only ordered seeds once before from anywhere, but these seeds looked wrong even to a novice like me.

I germed them and got NOT ONE out of 10 to germ. Some were crushed coming out of the pack, others disintegrated during germ, and some just never sprouted. I should mention that I germed some White Widow from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com at the same time and every one of those seeds sprouted vigorously-even though I had been storing them for a year.

I emailed Dr. and have gotten no reply. I then found this thread.......
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52000
from someone who had the same experience. This tells in more detail the steps I went through with my Dr. Chronic seeds.

I just ordered some Skunk from Attitude and they emailed me to say my package was on it's way one day later. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.

My advice-stay away from Dr. Chronic. I believe he is having some problems.

AG


----------



## BudMuncher

is it best to use the guarantee when ordering seeds from attitude? Aren't they UK based?


----------



## unogrowdude

Attitude is the BEST!! Yes they are from the UK. Have placed over a dozen orders in the past 3 years and never a problem.


----------



## BudMuncher

sweet I just ordered from them well 2 days ago and the beans came today whoop!


----------



## unogrowdude

Just got to love the way Attitude does its bussiness!!!


----------



## blondeboy

Has anyone purchased any seeds from BC Bud Depot from Amsterdam?  If so, what can I expect from ordering seeds from them?  Please share your ordering experience to me, Thanks!  This is the first time ordering from overseas, and I'm quite pessimistic about it.  In the past I've been ordering my seeds from Canada and haven't been very content with their quality.  I've learned throughout this process, that most Canada's seed banks sell pharmaceutical mj seeds, and are less potent then the true quality when compared to the Amsterdam seed banks that they sell in the Netherlands.


----------



## ftw2012

Hemp depot just came through for me...only 10 days after i put my order in the mail when i got the seeds!  reefermans cherry bomb indica and joey weeds c99!  i cant wait!~!


----------



## Johny Weed

I have bought at hXXp://marijuanaseedsmarket.com for two times. first 10 white widow feminized and later 100 white widow feminized, received them both, also 40 free marijuana seeds total. 7 of them grew into feminized plants i can't bring down to a strain


----------



## Kram

My first order from BC Bud Depot has not been a positive experience.  First it took 12 days before they charged my card then 3 more days until they shipped.  Now 5 weeks later still no seeds.

BC Bud buys two full pages in High Times every month I figured that was a good indicator they are a reputable company but they wont return my phone calls or respond to my emails.  Today I filed a complaint with American Express.

Previously I've ordered from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and Attitude without any issues.  Be warned if you order from BC Bud Depot


----------



## maugly

I received my seeds from BC Bud Depot, it was a while ago, but no problems. 5 weeks is long time, it could be the customs, who knows.


----------



## Kram

Kram said:
			
		

> My first order from BC Bud Depot has not been a positive experience.  First it took 12 days before they charged my card then 3 more days until they shipped.  Now 5 weeks later still no seeds.
> 
> BC Bud buys two full pages in High Times every month I figured that was a good indicator they are a reputable company but they wont return my phone calls or respond to my emails.  Today I filed a complaint with American Express.
> 
> Previously I've ordered from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and Attitude without any issues.  Be warned if you order from BC Bud Depot


Update:

After numerous phone calls finally spoke with Jason at BC Bud.  Jason apologized for the inconvenience and said he will reship my seeds.  I asked if he would use FedX and I'd pay for the additional shipping, apparently that's against the law, according to Jason.  I didn't ask why, I was just happy to speak with someone at BC Bud.  Their customer service is weak BUT if my seeds arrive I can forgive and forget.  I'll give it a couple of more weeks and report back.


----------



## darocsfinest1

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Attitude is the BEST!! Yes they are from the UK. Have placed over a dozen orders in the past 3 years and never a problem.


 
i live in new york and purchased on friday and they were at house on wednesday.:holysheep:


----------



## vello

Just a quick heads up to all looking to buy seeds - my last purchase was with dutch-seeds.com they looked good online and had cr card facility but once cash left my account was impossible to trace my order or tracking number.

i spend $200 i got one email reply saying that they posted (3 weeks late) and 2 months later no order. 

i've tried emailing owner "nick" - absolutely no returns to all my request of tracking number or exact postage time.

If u gonna spend on seeds - DO NOT SUPPORT COMPANY'S LIKE THIS


----------



## vello

wow neva knew that - they looked so legit online- deff learned the hard way!

i am from South Africa so i do feel a little out the MJ news  

i will post as much as possible about em, thanks again


----------



## Kram

Kram said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> After numerous phone calls finally spoke with Jason at BC Bud.  Jason apologized for the inconvenience and said he will reship my seeds.  I asked if he would use FedX and I'd pay for the additional shipping, apparently that's against the law, according to Jason.  I didn't ask why, I was just happy to speak with someone at BC Bud.  Their customer service is weak BUT if my seeds arrive I can forgive and forget.  I'll give it a couple of more weeks and report back.


Update:

Nearly 3 months after ordering my seeds they arrived today.  I'm glad I got my beans but I'll never order from BC Bud again. It will be Attitude Seedbank from now on.


----------



## unogrowdude

I keep wondering when will all smart growers quit uising Canadian seed companies. I've tried a few, always recieved the beans. But the genetics were always of poor quality. I will now only use seeds that come in the Breaders containers and as always from Attitude. Now having said that Seed madness is very good, as well as everybodydoesit, Two outstanding companies.


----------



## djohnson0690

Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds company is a Ripp Off seed bank, they take your money a do not send your order, they do not send a tracking number with your order,they will not return emails once they recieve your money. BUYER BEWARE of this site   amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## djohnson0690

Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds company is a Ripp Off seed bank, they take your money a do not send your order, they do not send a tracking number with your order,they will not return emails once they recieve your money. BUYER BEWARE of this site amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i notice they are a advertiser on the main site here, i havent heard anything bad on them, but not to many people order there anymore i guess, atleast what people are talking about.


Where is their ad on this site?  Just curious.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> the main site, not the forums


LOL...this is probably the first time I've actually gone to the front page of the site.    :doh:


----------



## Budshaman

I have read this entire thread as well as the seedbank link page of recommended banks worldwide ship..as well as those that ship to certain countries and the black listed banks... just wondering if anyone has any info on "goldenseed" or seedsdirect.info" same site basicly.. the gentlemans name is "G" for short...any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BushyKush420

member ordering from *seed boutique nirvana, i think*.. its been a while.. but  got White Widow, and California Orange Bud.. still have the cali going..  but lost the WW to my kitty cat about year ago now or so, almost lost the cali as well, but she recovered well and been cloning her ever since..  but both were great gens i thought. seed germ was like 80% or so. not bad. maybe 6 out of 10 were females. 

ordered these like idk, maybe *4-6 years ago*. lol cant seem to really narrow down the date. and cant seem to find the SAME site from back then.. 

 ANY suggestions? i went thru the whole forum and found some negative comments bout NIRVANA, but there seems to be a couple or few of that name..  

 also only found one post about *NIRVANA SHOP*, anyone else have experience with this site?? this is also the site with the *WEEKEND WHOPPER* so to be a little more clear. def interested in *NIRVANA SHOP*, great prices. just wanna know bout the delivery success rate? if legit and what not.. 

  Hit me back please :hubba:

    BK


----------



## unogrowdude

I've ordered from Nirvana. Good service, good genitics. probably the cheapest seeds around.  Their strans are okay, but attitude carries the biggest variety anywhere.


----------



## BushyKush420

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> I've ordered from Nirvana. Good service, good genitics. probably the cheapest seeds around.  Their strans are okay, but attitude carries the biggest variety anywhere.



hey uno, was it the same site.?? the one on topic is hxxp//www.nirvanashop.com/en/ 

 ive come across what seems like more than one nirvana site.. 

make sure this is the same site please?


----------



## unogrowdude

Hi BushyKush.  Yes you have the correct site. If you registure with them, for their mailing list, they will send you weekly deals called "weekend woppers"


----------



## BushyKush420

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Hi BushyKush.  Yes you have the correct site. If you registure with them, for their mailing list, they will send you weekly deals called "weekend woppers"



k, kewl uno, thanks alot man, ima place a John Doe order ofc. dont like to be on any kind of list. or paper trial..   although the deals mite be great, gna have to pass. ill let you know when i place my order and when i receive it.  

if this is the nirvana i got my White Widow and Cali Orange from I know they will be great!! thanks again.. ill be posting some se*y pictures up later of my friends ladies..


----------



## unogrowdude

Kush you need to live in a state where its  medical mj.


----------



## BushyKush420

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Kush you need to live in a state where its  medical mj.



 you mean in order to qualify for the deal? or?


hey UNO, i saw u mentioned to someone bout using WORLDWIDE mj seedbank... have u ordered from them b4? and received all of ur order? and why do they have so many different banks? im lookin for the best genetics for what strains im interested in.. makes it kinda confusing on knowing which has the best genetics..


----------



## BushyKush420

Im leaning towards *Worldwide Seedbank*.. 

 All will be single FEM seed

1. Wonder Women - Nirvana 
2. White Widow - Greenhouse     - Medical Factor
3. Red Cherry Berry - Barney's Farm
4. Rasberry Cough - Sativa Seedbank    - Medical Factor       <----- Might change this to a Cheese or Kush strain, or maybe even a Haze strain.. 
5. Pineapple Express - G13 Labs
6. Blackjack - Sativa Seedbank
7. AK-48 - Nirvana
8. New York Power Diesel - Sativa Seedbank    - Medical Factor

Thanks for all your help peeps..


----------



## unogrowdude

Hey Kush, no I've never ordered from world wide. They are just a company that sells single seeds and very pricey I might add. Good genetics come from good breaders. I get a lot of my info thru High Times and what they recommend. Big Budda, Greenhouse, TH Seeds, Reserva Pravida, are good seed companys(breeders). And no you dont have to have a medical card to buy but it takes away all the worry about ordering or being on a mailing list.


----------



## BushyKush420

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Hey Kush, no I've never ordered from world wide. They are just a company that sells single seeds and very pricey I might add. Good genetics come from good breaders. I get a lot of my info thru High Times and what they recommend. Big Budda, Greenhouse, TH Seeds, Reserva Pravida, are good seed companys(breeders). And no you dont have to have a medical card to buy but it takes away all the worry about ordering or being on a mailing list.



well the list above comes to 72.00 and if i ordered 2 regular 10 packs form NIRVANA SHOP.. that cost 72 bux it self.  so id only get 2 kinds of strains, if going thru NIRVANA SHOP. but if i spend the same at WORLD WIDE id get the chance of getting 8 different strains + 2 freebies..

i had a buddy say that he ordered from worldwide 3 times before, and they all came. so i figured id give em a try.

the price seemed reasonable to me i thought. for fem seeds. 

when i looked at attitude there was alot of OUT OF STOCK, as why i pondered the idea of world wide..  

and my buddy was knocking me for wanting to go thru NIRVANA SHOP.. and get those same ones. besides the Red Cherry Berry, and Pineapple Express.. these two were add ons i found on the worldwide site.

i pretty much am lookin to get half MEDICIAL strains, so the genetics being good is a must! as for the other half of my order, just lookin for some tasty great strains.. for day/nite time smokin.. dont like the couch lock during the day!


 BK


----------



## unogrowdude

Kush if your looking for something tasty and good to function on try Big Budda BlueCheese. Very euphoric!


----------



## Bong Puller

Anyone looking for early finishing outdoor gear that arent autoflowering garb. Check out hXXp://automaticseed.com/8-highrise-seeds Replace the xx with tt in the link. They have great service and shipping is A+. Not to take away from the great selection and job Attitude has and does! 
  Just figured i'd throw it out there with outdoor season being right around the corner...
B.P.
:icon_smile:


----------



## BushyKush420

Got my order.... no problems.  a bud and I got all that we ordered. we are very pleased and will use the Single seed co again. loved em. 

 took 2 weeks from when order was placed to receive at another buddys house.. Midwest area.. all said. 

 also got our freebies. i believe they are Kaze, and i cant remember the other. lol ill have to get back to you on that. well all in all Single seed co is sweeeeet!!!


----------



## MJ 13

I recently had a great experience with .buydutchseeds.com.

They&#8217;re website is simple to navigate, informative, and they offer 62 varieties including recent Dutch Cup winners, other popular strains, and feminized varieties, with descriptions regarding genetics, potency, and climate preference.

The ordering was simple with use of major credit card, or options of cash or bank transfer, and easy to navigate with the currency converter.

I received a prompt email answering inquiries I had about a certain variety

I received the product within 10 days discreetly and carefully packaged for protection.

On my second order I received 10 free seeds for ordering $50 or more!
I highly recommend buydutchseeds.com[/url]


----------



## Locked

MJ 13 said:
			
		

> I recently had a great experience with www.spammerssuck.com.
> 
> Theyre website is simple to navigate, informative, and they offer 62 varieties including recent Dutch Cup winners, other popular strains, and feminized varieties, with descriptions regarding genetics, potency, and climate preference.
> 
> The ordering was simple with use of major credit card, or options of cash or bank transfer, and easy to navigate with the currency converter.
> 
> I received a prompt email answering inquiries I had about a certain variety
> 
> I received the product within 10 days discreetly and carefully packaged for protection.
> 
> On my second order I received 10 free seeds for ordering $50 or more!
> I highly recommend www.spammerssuck.com



And I am sure your unbiased right? This is a seed bank review thread not a plug the business you must be affiliated with thread. 

Your very first (and most likely your last after you are banned) post and you break the rules, which you obviously didn't bother to read, and spam our beloved forum.....real smooth Ex-Lax.


----------



## MJ 13

I'm not a spammer I'm a satisified customer! I thought my review might be helpful since I had experienced the rip offs and ho hums like many other posters here.


----------



## PuffinNugs

MJ 13 said:
			
		

> I'm not a spammer I'm a satisified customer! I thought my review might be helpful since I had experienced the rip offs and ho hums like many other posters here.


I like getting freebies on every order like attitude, herbies, single seed and even Nirvana. Not just cause I spent another $50.
I heard alot of bad things about buydutchseeds so ill stay away but have no personal experiance with them.


----------



## dirt and more

Anyone have any experience with medicalseedsco?


----------



## deepspacelaboratories

I didn't notice this sticky thread so will reiterate that Highgrade Seeds (Canada) is good. Stealthy, quick, responsive, bonus seeds, good prices, and some killer exclusive strains in addition to various standards, as well as interesting landrace varieties like the 14-week maturation Mulanje Gold I am currently growing, reputed to produce visual and auditory hallucinations. : ) 
   Placed an order with them last fall, and several years prior. Shipping may slow around the holidays, otherwise, very fast.


----------



## stickywicked

Come on guys.  Us newbys and fairly newbys (not to be confused with fairy) are babes in the seed woods. No one posting here in forever.  Where's the deals?  Who do I avoid.  Don't know if I want mail from the NL while my tent and lights are all set up. Or does it matter?  Please share some knowledge.


----------



## Iams

Just wanted to add in. Got my order from Nirvana. Took 18 days from order to arrival. 

Will post more on them when they are growing.

Iams.


----------



## epicstuff

www.dutch-seed .com never returned any of my numerous mails , and product never turned up. fortunately my card wasnt debited either, but caused me a lot of anxiety trying to find out what was going on .  Used Herbies in the end , very friendly,  dispatched the same day.  perhaps not as cheap as someone like Nivarna but I felt comfortable with there service and happy that they offered a super stealth delivery which was quite clever..  The seeds also popped open very quick,  within a few hours of soaking so they were obviously reasonable quality ,, no idea how good the weed is yet!!!!


----------



## Ruffy

loose the live link pls


----------



## pcduck

I have to give the* Sea of Seeds* seedbank 2 thumbs-up.

6 working days and on the 7th the package was in my hand, to a Midwest State in USA.

Ordered Mandela's Satori and Vulkania White Fya. For freebies I got a Kandy Kush, WWXCheese, Auto Jack, Auto AK, and a BDXBubblegum.

Great stealth shipping too at no added cost. And I mean stealth, it took me a few minutes to find them and I knew what I was looking for


----------



## key2life

London Seed Centre did me right.  Fast, discreet shipping and fast replies to emails.  Prices seemed right and some freebies thrown in.

It was my first order, but no hiccups.


----------



## pcduck

*Hemp Depot*....7 days to get there, 7 days to get the beans, Mid-west USA.

Ordered and received:
Dr Atomic Seeds, _Atomic Thai Lights_
Ustad Seeds, _China White_
Ustad Seeds, _Jack Smack_

For freebies I received:
Malberry, 10 _Bhutanese Hybrid Mix
_
Stealth was adequate.

2 thumbs up from me. :aok::aok:


----------



## pcduck

*Sannie's Seed Shop* ...Used CC...7 days from order date to Mid-West USA

Ordered and received:

USC: Durganchitral.

Fusion Seeds: Blue Chocolate

Freebies: None

Stealth was excellent.

Drawback: Had to sign for the package.

2 thumbs-up from me :aok: :aok:


----------



## newanimal

hey BushyKush if your stil here...how those Single Seed Co.(worldwide seed bank)seeds work out for ya?  I just put in an order myself. 



			
				BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> Got my order.... no problems.  a bud and I got all that we ordered. we are very pleased and will use the Single seed co again. loved em.
> 
> took 2 weeks from when order was placed to receive at another buddys house.. Midwest area.. all said.
> 
> also got our freebies. i believe they are Kaze, and i cant remember the other. lol ill have to get back to you on that. well all in all Single seed co is sweeeeet!!!


----------



## gorickyourself

20% off right now cause there. Birthday canbday20 is your code. Luck to ya:holysheep:


----------



## cancer_survivor

I live in a particularly obnoxious state w/r/t mmj.  If I order seeds from Highgrade Seeds (Canada) or Nirvana, what are the chances I might get caught?  

TIA


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I deleted the Seed Boutique thread on the cautionary advice of some members who know what they are talking about.  If it turns out okay for Seed Boutique I shall repost it.


----------



## Locked

Yeah be careful with any sites that are run by Gypsy Nirvana. If they got pinched and LEO now has their websites you could be sending your info straight to the man.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah be careful with any sites that are run by Gypsy Nirvana. If they got pinched and LEO now has their websites you could be sending your info straight to the man.


I wonder who is maintaining the site now.    The accessories were shipped *after* Gypsy got popped and I was  nervous but they still got here in like 10 days.  :confused2:


----------



## mamo

i ordered through nirvanashop using my cc
the destination is Egypt
just shipped today
we`ll see how long will it take


----------



## jamie419

Looking for a company that ships anywhere in the usa I'm in a non med state any help would be appreciated


----------



## jamie419

Bcbuddepot canceled my order


----------



## mindtrip

jamie419 said:


> Looking for a company that ships anywhere in the usa I'm in a non med state any help would be appreciated



I just used http://herbiesheadshop.com for my first order - took about a week and half to get here (southeast US).


----------



## McMurphy

Avoid The Single Seed Centre... Sure I got my order fast enough, but the seeds are of crap quality. Only 4 out of 10 seeds germinated.


----------



## McMurphy

After taking the advise of several others, I contact *The Single Seed Centre* two more times, not wanting to be a pest but still letting them no I'm not pleased, and my emails are being completely ignored.

Sure, this may have been a good company to do business with at one time, but after this experience, I would have to rate these guys as "rip-offs". Situations change. Staff, owners and management. What once may have been a good thing isn't any longer.

Censoring their feedback should have been my first clue.


*BEWARE THESE GUYS! PURCHASE FROM THEM AT YOUR OWN RISK.*

There are simply too many other honorable seed banks to risk it.


----------



## jamie419

Yeah the seeds are old imho I popped some bag seed in a little over 24 hours my aak48 is just now cracking after three days I question if the beans are even authentic strains taking phenom into consideration The babies don't look like others I've seen in images. BUYERS BEWARE


----------



## sopappy

MarPassion said:


> Don't forget our little list of seedbanks rated by people over here:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php



This thread is kinda useless. I've waded through almost all of it and I see praise *and* damnation for the *same* company. Dr Chronic gets slammed in one post and then revered in another. Amsterdam are crooks on one page and heroes on the next. What good is this?

Your post here seemed hopeful, perhaps at least some totals and tallys, track records as it were but...


The requested URL /MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php was not found on this server. 

Might be my TOR browser, is there another way to get there?


----------



## joe36

anything good or bad on seeds 4 free

joe


----------



## joe36

duplicate sorry


----------



## GrowRebel

joe36 said:


> anything good or bad on seeds 4 free
> 
> joe




I've had experience with them ... the stains were so so .... if you are a light smoker they will be satisfactory ... here is a post in the thread about the purchase... They are worth the try IMHO.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=873125&postcount=12


----------



## sopappy

I know I had technique problems but I'm convinced I also DID get crummy seeds that wouldn't germinate for anybody. Local supply here is old crap. 2 stores. One told me I planted them too deep. Blister packs, sealed vials, very impressive crap, but crap. I heard they get damaged going through airport scanners
I got my seeds IN DAYS from these guys, discreet (clever), and some extra seeds too. 80% germ rate so far, 4/5 in rooter plugs, 4/5 in potting soil. I think they came up a day faster in the soil. I use a heating pad.
highly recommended: quebecannabisseeds


----------



## Sentenced

*This site has been suspended!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

http://seedsherenow.com

Just made 2 orders. First came in 5 days, second in 4. Second order had the wrong beans. Contacted them and they shipped out the correct beans asap. Great customer service, nice prices and no customs woes. AAA+++!! 

View attachment 20161121_134709_HDR.jpg


View attachment 2016-11-18_17.10.50.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

in the past ive had good luck with nirvana. i ordered like three times with no problems. Has anybody ordered from them latly?


----------



## mngrower

I am a first time grower and am currently on my first grow with some ditch weed seeds from a friend to practice before I drop some real money on seed, what are some good banks to order from that have good autoflower strains


----------



## umbra

Attitude seeds has a vast selection. Most US based seedbanks require a mmj card. They are UK based but a huge selection. just google them


----------



## mngrower

what strain would you recommend? I'm growing with 5 gallon pots in a 2'x4'x72" tent with 2 1200 watt LEDs


----------



## WeedHopper

Little Brother,,,,there are a ton of strains with different effects and different growing habits. You have to tell us what your looking for as an end result to even try and point you in the right direction. Some strains are easier to grow then others. Some grow tall some grow short. Some are Sativa,,some are Indica and others ard Hybrids. Catch my drift.


----------



## Classic

Does anyone have any up-to-date feedback on Attitude/Choice?  I've used them several times with no problems but it's been  over a year since I placed my last order.


----------



## mngrower

well the one thing I don't want is couch lock, I would like to grow a few plants outdoors in the summer as well as indoors all year round. my outdoor growing season would be from around mid may to late October, as for the high I want to have something that I would be able to smoke out on the boat and working on stuff around the house I'm completely new to growing marijuana but I have been successful with hydroponic tomatoes and peppers in the summer


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Youd want a sativa or sativa dominant hybrid.


----------



## WeedHopper

http://extract.suntimes.com/informa...uana-strains-for-boosting-energy-productivity


----------



## mngrower

don't the sativa strains grow fairly tall though? in the winter I am limited to 72 inches of height but in the summer I own over 200 acres of woodlands I can plant in


----------



## grass hopper

my 2 cents. buying from single seed centre for 8 to 10 years. only purchased fems from them. orders are reliable. seed germ rate 75% to 80%. i did get 1 pack of 10 FREE seeds where NONE germinated!! i contacted sngl seed as well as the manuf. they sent me 10 fresh replacements. i ordered also from herbies and elev8 which both had BETTER germ rates but NOW NEITHER ONE TAKES CREDIT CARDS ANYMORE. Been waiting a long time for an elev8 order to get here. getting nervous as i sent them cash, tracked envelope. calling them every other day now. 3 weeks is too long where they have already been paid.


----------



## Dan789

I just bought these from Southern Oregon seeds, haven't seen any comments on them yet, but the transaction was smooth.  Needed recommendation and as a first time buyer,needed to send mo.  
After my present grow is finished I'll pop a few of these and see what happens 

View attachment IMG_0052.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Here is an update to the good, medium and poor seed sites.  Good stuff.http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/


----------



## Jeff1

Anyone tried that site ?


----------



## Alasgun

Thanks Rosebud for the update. Ive wanted to bring some Short genetics into the library for some time and was able to do so after settling on Sensible seeds. Id tried them one other time and lost patience trying to get them paid, worked without a hitch this time so now i wait and see how it works out.
Paying with an Amazon gift card was quite easy on my end even though im puzzled at how they are able to redeem them over there. Kinda, sorta looks like it could be interpreted as money laundering?


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> Here is an update to the good, medium and poor seed sites.  Good stuff.http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/



all that information but no way to filtre for location? is there a way to only see Canadian sources... I'm not big on cross border shopping with a 5o cent dollar


----------



## Jeff1

sopappy said:


> all that information but no way to filtre for location? is there a way to only see Canadian sources... I'm not big on cross border shopping with a 5o cent dollar



Check that site i posted the video above. They are from canada and there's a bunch of canadian on there (though most people are from the states as usual). I did a few trades and it went well


----------



## KottonMouthKing

Kind of an old post to be pinned. With all the new laws in USA. Their should be a list for all the USA banks separated from the UK and other European ones.


----------



## Chris628

ALSO....the link that the original post pointed to is suspended.


----------



## Jakefish

I have bought 2 times from homegrown cannabis co and never had any problems with seeds or customer support. Very fast shipping from order date


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Nirvana seeds, great genetics and great customer support and service


----------



## burnie

Been buying from Greenpoint Seeds and Sannies seeds last few times . No complaints . 
peace


----------



## wheelie

Bought all my seeds from True North seed company in Canada. Now $20 shipping and a $17.50 dollar debit and credit card charge. Looking for a new seed store now as I refuse to pay the $17.50 new debit and credit card charge. They refuse to delete my account as asked. But did stop all emails from them.


----------



## RonnieB

If you want some of the best genetics on the market at a good price rocbudinc.com 5 dollars shipping. Awesome freebies and incredible genetics. 60 bucks will net u 8-10 seeds


----------



## BubbaBudTender

Irvine Seed Company , some good genetics and fast service .


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

Hi there everyone!

If you're looking for a trustworthy seed bank, please check us out (Buy weed seeds @ Weedseedsexpress | Marijuana seeds for sale)! We're striving to provide the best genetics , the fastest shipping  and excellent customer service .
If you google us and check for reviews(Trustpilot, etc.). I'm confident you will find mostly very positive feedback. Off course issues can always arise (delayed delivery, germination issues, etc.), but in those kinds of situations, don't hesitate to reach out to our customer service. We're very easy going and happy to help!

Currently, we're offering all MP-members a free 5-pack of Girl Scout Cookies feminized with their next order. You can get the free pack by using the coupon below with your next order (valid till the end of July '21). You can redeem the coupon in your cart and it will add the free pack automatically.

*coupon*: MPxWSE

Keep on growing !

Cheers,


David


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Sounds Wonderful


----------



## kenv

i clicked on that seedbank thing on the OP post , it shut down my computer with a virus


----------



## ROSTERMAN

kenv said:


> i clicked on that seedbank thing on the OP post , it shut down my computer with a virus


I did a Mcafee Virus scan again and no virus for me here.


----------



## kenv

I have Mcafee also , don't know what happened ...... All I know is Mcafee instantly popped up and shut me down.
said it detected a virus  ... i ain't trying it again ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

kenv said:


> I have Mcafee also , don't know what happened ...... All I know is Mcafee instantly popped up and shut me down.
> said it detected a virus  ... i ain't trying it again ....


did it happen again?


----------



## kenv

so far so good , what ever it was messed my laptop up for a couple hours .


----------



## Redrooster

Has anyone tried Marijuanaseedshop dot com from Amsterdam? Any good or what?


----------



## pute

We have seed vendors advertising here you might want to look at.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

Hi Guys!

Weedseedsexpress is an advertiser here at Marijuanapassion.com. 

We are just curious if anyone from this forum has bought seeds from us and of course we are more than happy to receive your feedback.

We are trying the provide absolute best genetics and service (please see our reviews at *Trustpilot*) but if there are things we can improve we are more than happy to do so!

Thanks all!

Kind regards,

David


----------



## WeedHopper

Maybe you could offer some test beans to the Bud Of The Month Winners. Get some of your gear growing on here. We have some great growers here on the Passion.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

Thanks Weedhopper! I will send you a DM to get this done


----------



## MichiganHooligan

WeedSeedsExpress said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Weedseedsexpress is an advertiser here at Marijuanapassion.com.
> 
> We are just curious if anyone from this forum has bought seeds from us and of course we are more than happy to receive your feedback.
> 
> We are trying the provide absolute best genetics and service (please see our reviews at *Trustpilot*) but if there are things we can improve we are more than happy to do so!
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> David



I purchased 5 Bruce Banner (Fem/Auto) and 2 Northern Lights (Fem/Auto) from you folks. 2/5 Banner seeds were a bust so far but I did get the third seed to grow and am currently caring for that which is on day 14 as of today.


----------



## Redrooster

Redrooster said:


> Has anyone tried Marijuanaseedshop dot com from Amsterdam? Any good or what?


I waited 3 months for my seeds from Marijuanaseedshop.com, so I decided to do a google earth search. Well, their address showed a vacant lot in Amsterdam? Their website is set up professionally and most reviews seemed Ok. Every ''Good'' recommended seed supplier I came across here did not send to Australia, so I had to take my chances with what I thought was a genuine company? I lost $140. I'm not so pissed of at that, it's just not having any seeds to grow this year. The guy I was dealing with at Marijuanaseedshop was Jonas, he said he would resend the seeds. I replied that he could refund my money so I can re-order myself to show some goodwill. I haven't heard back since.


----------



## bigsur51

Redrooster said:


> I waited 3 months for my seeds from Marijuanaseedshop.com, so I decided to do a google earth search. Well, their address showed a vacant lot in Amsterdam? Their website is set up professionally and most reviews seemed Ok. Every ''Good'' recommended seed supplier I came across here did not send to Australia, so I had to take my chances with what I thought was a genuine company? I lost $140. I'm not so pissed of at that, it's just not having any seeds to grow this year. The guy I was dealing with at Marijuanaseedshop was Jonas, he said he would resend the seeds. I replied that he could refund my money so I can re-order myself to show some goodwill. I haven't heard back since.



bummer man...I did that once a long time ago and I trolled the seller for 3 years before he finally sent me a few beans...never again , I make my own seeds..

are you growing indoors?..medical or recreational?


----------



## Redrooster

I'm growing outdoors in the backyard. It's for medical use, I use a Magic butter machine to convert most of the buds THC to CBD and/or CBN. So most high THC, high yield seeds will do the job really but I can't get my hands on any? So if anyone knows a genuine seed bank that sends to Australia? I'm all ears!


----------



## Growdude

Redrooster said:


> I use a Magic butter machine to convert most of the buds THC to CBD and/or CBN.



Butter machines do this?


----------



## zem

Redrooster said:


> I'm growing outdoors in the backyard. It's for medical use, I use a Magic butter machine to convert most of the buds THC to CBD and/or CBN. So most high THC, high yield seeds will do the job really but I can't get my hands on any? So if anyone knows a genuine seed bank that sends to Australia? I'm all ears!


Attitude seeds and Seedsman ship worldwide. Look for guaranteed delivery with stealth.


----------



## MichiganHooligan

Redrooster said:


> I'm growing outdoors in the backyard. It's for medical use, I use a Magic butter machine to convert most of the buds THC to CBD and/or CBN. So most high THC, high yield seeds will do the job really but I can't get my hands on any? So if anyone knows a genuine seed bank that sends to Australia? I'm all ears!



Weedseedexpress doesn't say that they don't ship to AUS but you can prolly drop em an email just to double check. Look at their 'Shipping & Delivery' page for the link to the contact form.


----------



## WeedHopper

Aus is a jacked up place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Aus is a jacked up place.


Snakes


----------



## WeedHopper

No i mean the stupid fkers running the Country.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

MichiganHooligan said:


> I purchased 5 Bruce Banner (Fem/Auto) and 2 Northern Lights (Fem/Auto) from you folks. 2/5 Banner seeds were a bust so far but I did get the third seed to grow and am currently caring for that which is on day 14 as of today.




Hi @MichiganHooligan,

Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences! Appreciate it!

Just for the check, have you received out to our customer service? If not, please do. We are always happy to send out a replacement in such cases!

Thanks MH!

Kind regards,

David


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

Redrooster said:


> I'm growing outdoors in the backyard. It's for medical use, I use a Magic butter machine to convert most of the buds THC to CBD and/or CBN. So most high THC, high yield seeds will do the job really but I can't get my hands on any? So if anyone knows a genuine seed bank that sends to Australia? I'm all ears!



Hi @Redrooster,

We indeed ship to your country, so we are happy to help you out!

If you want to know how customers from your country experience our seeds and shipping, I kindly want to invite you to have a look at our Trustpilot account and please feel free to send us a DM.

Thanks Redrooster!

Kind regards,

David


----------



## MichiganHooligan

WeedSeedsExpress said:


> Hi @MichiganHooligan,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences! Appreciate it!
> 
> Just for the check, have you received out to our customer service? If not, please do. We are always happy to send out a replacement in such cases!
> 
> Thanks MH!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> David



Good morning @WeedSeedsExpress I did send Customer Service an email just now. That would be great! I was a little disappointed for sure when the first two didn't sprout at all. Third time was a charm though and I have a plant growing nicely now so I have that to look forward too.

I appreciate your help and assistance!


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

MichiganHooligan said:


> Good morning @WeedSeedsExpress I did send Customer Service an email just now. That would be great! I was a little disappointed for sure when the first two didn't sprout at all. Third time was a charm though and I have a plant growing nicely now so I have that to look forward too.
> 
> I appreciate your help and assistance!



Hi @MichiganHooligan,

Thank you so much for your quick reply and of course my pleasure!

Sure I understand! We always provide a solution in such cases and are always more than happy to help.

I'm glad to read that your third plant is doing great and that you will have a great full grow with the replacement seeds you will from our customer service team.

Of course, you can always send us a DM here as well in case you need some extra support.

Thanks MichiganHooligan!

Have a great day!

Kind regards,

David


----------



## MichiganHooligan

WeedSeedsExpress said:


> Hi @MichiganHooligan,
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick reply and of course my pleasure!
> 
> Sure I understand! We always provide a solution in such cases and are always more than happy to help.
> 
> I'm glad to read that your third plant is doing great and that you will have a great full grow with the replacement seeds you will from our customer service team.
> 
> Of course, you can always send us a DM here as well in case you need some extra support.
> 
> Thanks MichiganHooligan!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> David



Got an email from WSE this morning saying that they are willing to send me a replacement. If it happens again, they'll have to contact their breeder. I wasn't to worried about this but since the price of seeds is pretty high I consider it a welcoming gesture. My ordering experience with them was great, now my customer service experience with them has been great as well. Thanks @WeedSeedsExpress!


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

MichiganHooligan said:


> Got an email from WSE this morning saying that they are willing to send me a replacement. If it happens again, they'll have to contact their breeder. I wasn't to worried about this but since the price of seeds is pretty high I consider it a welcoming gesture. My ordering experience with them was great, now my customer service experience with them has been great as well. Thanks @WeedSeedsExpress!



Thank you so much for this great update @MichiganHooligan! 

I'm glad to read your message and please keep us in the loop on how your grow goes!

Have a great day and of course a lovely grow! 

Kind regards,

David


----------



## WeedHopper

I like seeing Sponsors dealing directly with issues.
Great job.


----------



## MichiganHooligan

WeedHopper said:


> I like seeing Sponsors dealing directly with issues.
> Great job.



Agreed, that was above and beyond what I was expecting in any way.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

WeedHopper said:


> I like seeing Sponsors dealing directly with issues.
> Great job.



Thanks @WeedHopper!

The best service, that's what we stand for, what we promise, and what we think we use to differentiate ourselves from others, so I'm very glad you noticed! 

Thanks again!


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

MichiganHooligan said:


> Agreed, that was above and beyond what I was expecting in any way.


----------



## Redrooster

Sorry about the late reply, I haven't


Growdude said:


> Butter machines do this?



 Sorry about the late reply, I've been having problems with this site, it is not working as it should? Yes, the butter machine does that but the weed has to be decarboxylated first by heating it in an oven to convert the other constituents into CBD.


----------



## Carty

My recent experience has been with Weedseedsexpress who has offered to sponsor me with needed inventory from time to time, I thought, cool...  David was impressed with my Bud of the Month win... lets hope I can do their strains
proud.
Customer service with WSE is top notch and stays in touch with you from order conception to receiving the order to following up..  I spoke to 4 different people representing their company all in texting... all were professional and if 
they did not know the answer to my question, got right back to me..

Seeds:    5 -  Auto Gelato fem,   5  -  Auto Zkittlez

I tend to start 4ea to save 1ea to tuck away....  the Zkittlez I started first,  1 never showed in germ.. #2 actually popped
up and was good for 2 days, then stemmed over..  meanwhile the 2 girls left showed sex at week 3 and look incredible..  here are the 2 girls..














They offered to replace the seeds but I was like, um, they were free so it's all good.. lets see how the other pak does

So, I dropped 4 of 5 of the Gelato with much MUCH better results... all 4 sank in water and stayed down in 12hrs..
All 4 had almost 2" tails exposed after just 2 days in damp paper towel, baggie and into oven mit... hehe..100%
on the Gelato...


----------



## Carty

Here are the baby Gelato up next... almost ready for the next pak...


----------



## Witchking

I never deal with anyone over an international border anymore. You're simply taking too big of a risk. Also you risk getting the "green tape of death". I had 2 orders siezed in the early 00's and that was it for me. I stick to America based seed sellers now only. Since every order comes through and it doesn't take 3 weeks to get to me. All there seeds are basically hybrids though..so other than S1's your not gonna find alot of the classic dutch strains but American seed breeders are doing some amazing work out there.


----------



## Kindbud

Looking for a seed bank in the US that's reliable and not super expensive I live on the East coast got 1 little one that needs some company


----------



## Happy Plantz

Kindbud said:


> Looking for a seed bank in the US that's reliable and not super expensive I live on the East coast got 1 little one that needs some company


Your welcome to check me out I'm in NY and ship daily. If your looking for any large quantities please contact me prior so we can arrange pricing.


----------



## Redrooster

I need a reliable seed supplier in Australia. Australian customs have enhanced import security now, probably hooked up to A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) I'm sick of trying International postage and losing money. Does anyone know of an Aussie supplier I could try? I've looked up Aussiebakedbeans but I was directed to another site? That put me off immediately. Any others where I won't get my fingers burnt?


----------



## Happy Plantz

I have had a few people inquire from there if your willing to attempt it I'll try one small package to you. When it lands then we can talk money. I want my customers to be happy and feel comfortable with ordering.


----------



## sharonp

Redrooster said:


> I need a reliable seed supplier in Australia. Australian customs have enhanced import security now, probably hooked up to A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) I'm sick of trying International postage and losing money. Does anyone know of an Aussie supplier I could try? I've looked up Aussiebakedbeans but I was directed to another site? That put me off immediately. Any others where I won't get my fingers burnt?


Herbies Head Shop ships to Australia. You would have to see how long it takes. It is worth the wait for me because they give a lot of free seeds. You get to choose betweeen six strains of good pot.


----------



## Happy Plantz

Not sure if allowed if not please take down but here is my list. More will be coming in within a couple weeks.


----------



## Redrooster

Thanks mate, I will check them out?


----------



## windjet15

Happy Plantz said:


> Not sure if allowed if not please take down but here is my list. More will be coming in within a couple weeks.


Tried to read but can't see .Will not let me blow up.


----------



## Happy Plantz

windjet15 said:


> Tried to read but can't see .Will not let me blow up.


you can text me at 518-260-8076 I can send it through a text. Unfortunately my kid is playing on the computer and I can't access my stuff. The website is www.happy-plantz.com.


----------

